# GR-2 and Stock Springs ?



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Would this lower me at all? And will the ride be ok, im only getting front for now, no new springs cuz im low on cash.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

GR-2s are just like the factory struts. Nothing will change. Your car will not be lowered by the GR-2s. You need lowering springs/coilovers to lower your car.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Harris said:


> GR-2s are just like the factory struts. Nothing will change. Your car will not be lowered by the GR-2s. You need lowering springs/coilovers to lower your car.



Thnx for the info


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they are like the factory shocks/struts, but are better suited to ride on lowered cars...corrct? i read something about them along time ago on here...i dont care enough about them to search now, but im just makin sure...to help the kid out


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> they are like the factory shocks/struts, but are better suited to ride on lowered cars...corrct? i read something about them along time ago on here...i dont care enough about them to search now, but im just makin sure...to help the kid out


i didn't have $ for AGXs again after i sold my GC, so i bought some GR2s to go with my new H&Rs. GR2s are "OK" with prokits, but not quite enough damping for H&Rs (base on feel).

GR2s work great with stock springs though. I find it a little bit harsh than OEMs, but once worn in (about 800miles for me), they ride great.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Angel Carrier said:


> i didn't have $ for AGXs again after i sold my GC, so i bought some GR2s to go with my new H&Rs. GR2s are "OK" with prokits, but not quite enough damping for H&Rs (base on feel).
> 
> GR2s work great with stock springs though. I find it a little bit harsh than OEMs, but once worn in (about 800miles for me), they ride great.




I have rode in a couple of cars with gr-2's abd prokits/H&r 

and the ride was fine


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, here's the REAL info.

Springs are what lower the car, not shocks. GR2s are NOT meant to be used with lowering springs, they are OEM replacement meaning, they are made to be used on stock springs at stock height. They are upgrades to your OEM shocks, but both the Stock shocks and the GR2s WILL break with extended use paired with lowering springs or coilovers. 

AGX shocks are the ones you want to use if you are going to lower your car. They support AND ARE WARRANTIED for drops up to 1.5" lower than stock height. They are also safe for up o 2" (although warranty is another story). If you are going more than 2" lower, I recommend shortened struts from motivational.net or full coilovers.


----------

